# Fluval FX5 Mysterious O-Ring **Urgent help appreciated**



## TifosiGT (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi there,

I was cleaning my Fluval FX5 today and lifted the media baskets to find an o-ring (picture attached) floating around in the canister.

I tried fitting it in a few places with no luck. The filter just seems to kick in before priming constantly.

Does anyone have an idea where this may go? Quick responses are appreciated as the tank is going unfiltered atm.

Thanks very much!


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

looks like a garden hose washer


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Fluval FX5 Replacement Parts

Try looking here I can't where it goes, I second garden hose part


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes looks like a garden hose washer to me as well...
have you tried using the filter to see if it runs ok?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree, and being yellow I'd think it came from the end of a garden sprayer\nozzle that probably stuck to the end of the hose.

If you used a hose to clean it out, or fill it up mystery solved


----------



## TifosiGT (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi everyone, that would make sense- I do use a hose to wash out the tank.

Unfortunately the filter still does not seem to work, it gargles like there is a serious airleak. I guess its just a coincidence this piece showed up.

Any other thoughts on how I can fix this?

Thank you all for your responses


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Ya I have 5 fx5s and a couple do this to me fill with water before putting back on if still does it close valves and take both lines off and bleed air out!! you may have to repeat several times to get air out if you put back empty this sometimes happens! will shut down after first 2 mins and prime itself!! Good luck!! PS YES GARDEN HOSE WASHER FOR SURE 100%


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

my fx5 when turning on run for a min then shut off to purge the air out then start up again. I think they call it a smart pump


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Strange. The filter is self purging and unless there's a major air leak I don't think it would have problems starting. Check your intake lines too for possible leaks. Also check your seal on the lid. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------

